# [Anno 2070] - Extremer Performanceeinbruch bei mittlerer/hoher Wasserqualität



## cooldine (28. November 2011)

*[Anno 2070] - Extremer Performanceeinbruch bei mittlerer/hoher Wasserqualität*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab das Problem, dass wenn ich die Wasserqualität auf Mittel oder Hoch stelle, es einen extremen Performanceeinbruch gibt.
Ich kann alles auf Hoch/Mittel spielen mit ca. 55 FPS. Wenn die Wasserqualität höher als Niedrig ist, springts sofort auf 10-20 FPS runter.
Bei Anno 1404 jedenfalls, konnte ich mit der besten Wasserqualität spielen, und ich denke nicht, dass sich die Grafikengine so sonderlich verändert/verbessert hatt.
Ich hab einen i5 2500k, eine HD4870x2 und 8GB Ram, alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Erklärung hierfür?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Vermutlich ist die Grafikkarte zu alt oder hat zu wenig Speicher und kommt mit den moderneren Wassereffekten nicht mehr ganz klar - laut PCGames-Test sollte die Wasserqualität nämlich eigentlich nur 6% mehr FPS bringen, also wenn Du von Hoch auf niedrig stellst solltest Du an sich nur 6% gewinnen. Im Umkehrschluss wäre ein FPS-Verlust von 50-55 auf nur 20 also nicht zu erklären.

Allerdings bringt da EINE 4870 auch nur laut PCGames-Test 13 FPS auf maximalen Details und FullHD mit einem AMD Sechskerner als CPU. DASS Du also nur bis zu 20 FPS hast mit einer 4870x2, ist durchaus nichts ungewöhnliches, da sich die FPS von EINER 4870 ja nicht einfach so verdoppeln. Wieviel RAM hat die 4870x2 denn?

UNd wie ist es denn überhaupt, wenn Du statt des Wassers was anderes niedriger einstellst? Vor allem Schatten und Popsteffekte sollten da was bringen


----------



## cooldine (28. November 2011)

Die hat 2x1024MB Ram. Das mit den Schatten und Posteffekten probier ich gleich aus.
Danke schon mal.
Aber ich denk nach 3 Jahren ist es eh wieder Zeit um sich eine neue zu kaufen...
Bis die 7000-Reihe rauskommt werde ich wohl noch durchhalten müssen.


----------



## smooth1980 (28. November 2011)

Viel Video Ram allein sei gut ist ein Irrglaube. Die GPU also der verbaute Chip spielt eine wesentlich größere Rolle. Deine 4870x2 war vor langer Zeit mal High end . Ich würde dir echt raten mal was aktuelles einzubauen.

MFG Smooth1980


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Natürlich ist nicht Video-RAM allein gut. Aber wenn er jetzt nur 512MB hätte, kann ein Spiel ruckeln, obwohl die Grafikchip-Power reicht.


----------

